# Front Panel Fiberglass Long Bubble Under Surface



## cts_alberta

I guess the lighting was not quite right when we picked up our TT from the dealer but there is a long bubble (air pocket) about 5' up on the front panel. It's not bulging alot but it is long (horizontally). What can we do about it?

... Carolyn


----------



## aplvlykat

We have on one our 25rss as well. I did not see it untill it was one month out of warrentty. I did contact the dealer who in turn contacted keystone. They told me to bring it in and that they would take pictures, send it to the Outback team so they could make a ruling as to how much they had to cut out to do the repair. I did this and they wanted to cut out about a 3'x6' section and re-fiberglass to match. I decided just to live with my bubble or warp because I did not like the idea of cutting out that big of a section. It has not gotten any worse and depending on the weather sometimes it goes away. Kirk


----------



## Roadnana

We have a wrinkle on our 2002. Dealer just told us to put some caulk along the edge. We have seen 3 other Outbacks on the highway over the last 6 months with a similar bulge in the front. Have not seen it on any other tt - and I've been looking. We're definitely not happy about this, but are pleased with all other aspects of our Outback. I feel it is a structural issue, and Outback/dealers need to take responsibility.


----------



## newbie_outbacker

Hi all. Long time no Post here. Well, the Arizona sun apparently is not treating our 26RS nicely. We have a large bubble/warp growing dead center in the middle of the front panel. It's currently about 1.5ft in diameter. We also have a couple of small ones starting on the left side just above the decal.
I have been in communications with local dealer and will drop off for inspection this Friday. I've also had communications with the Ketstone Warranty service department in IN. Apparently this issue is caused initially by some condensation between fiberglass and the industrial CARDBOARD behind it. I was told that the whole front panel would probably be replaced under warranty. Whew......warranty expires this month.
I have had ZERO issues with my Outback prior to this (besides little pieces of trim coming unglued that is) and I'm a happy camper with Keystone.

P.S. Hey all you NW Outbackers. Sorry we missed the rally :-( 
P.S.S. Where the HECK are all the SW Outbackers??????


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good to see you back, missing since feb. Good to hear the warranty is covering it

John

Arizona, big state but I will be in Presscott Valley for Christmas ( father in law).


----------



## JimWilson

For those of you with the delamination (the "bubbles" you're seeing); how old are your units? Were they manufactured in Indiana? If so, they're most likely not the first signs of delam you're going to see...

A lot of the RV manufactures in Indiana were using lauan from one supplier. Another supplier came in and under cut them in price, so the RV manufacturers switched. Well, there was a reason company A was more expensive then company B. Along with using a slightly better grade of lauan, company A was putting hundreds of micro-perforations into their lauan sheets. During the vacuum bonding process for the walls these tiny pockets would allow any trapped air to be displaced into them. Company B wasn't doing this. Now, when the units get hot the air expands and with nowhere for it to go BOOM, out pops a bubble. There was also an issue with adhesives, but that wasn't as common as the lauan issue is.

Bottom line; if you have a unit that was manufactured with the "new" lauan you may see more and more of those bubble popping up. And the only real way of solving the problem is to have the wall replaced.


----------



## drobe5150

JimWilson said:


> For those of you with the delamination (the "bubbles" you're seeing); how old are your units? Were they manufactured in Indiana? If so, they're most likely not the first signs of delam you're going to see...
> 
> A lot of the RV manufactures in Indiana were using lauan from one supplier. Another supplier came in and under cut them in price, so the RV manufacturers switched. Well, there was a reason company A was more expensive then company B. Along with using a slightly better grade of lauan, company A was putting hundreds of micro-perforations into their lauan sheets. During the vacuum bonding process for the walls these tiny pockets would allow any trapped air to be displaced into them. Company B wasn't doing this. Now, when the units get hot the air expands and with nowhere for it to go BOOM, out pops a bubble. There was also an issue with adhesives, but that wasn't as common as the lauan issue is.
> 
> Bottom line; if you have a unit that was manufactured with the "new" lauan you may see more and more of those bubble popping up. And the only real way of solving the problem is to have the wall replaced.
> [snapback]47685[/snapback]​


what was the date of mfg with this new crap







and will keystone repair this out of warranty?

darrel


----------



## JOELs28BHS

Hi Folks,
I have an '04 28 BHS and I found a water leak Oct.'04, 4 months out of warrenty, I bought it June '03. I took it to the dealer and they found the front panel was installed wrong. The rubber roof over lapped the front panel instead of the rubber roof under the front panel. It took 4 months to get approval from Keystone to do the repairs on their dime. I was out of town for the first 3 months of '05, I went to pick it up the end of March and they still weren't done with it. They replaced the whole front panel and most of the cabinets and carpet. I wasn't happy with the workmenship, because I found a bubble after I got it home. I took it back and they replaced it again, found another bubble. They did it again, this time no bubbles. But the installation was very bad. I didn't get my TT back until Memorial Day weekend. As you can see by the pic, a very bad installation. I sent Keystone pics of the install and have not heard back from them yet. Don't get me wrong I love my Outback, I had almost no problems the 1st. year. But I want my TT fixed right.


----------



## fixjet

upper left front of mine also is alittle wavy. It's not delamed just has isn't laying as smooth as the rest of the unit.


----------



## newbie_outbacker

Dropped off mine yesterday for repair. Expecting the whole front panel to be replaced. And mine was manufactured 04AUG04.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Jim _(or anyone else);_

Have they stopped using the cheap lauan and gone back to the proper stuff?







And if so, does anyone know about when they switched back.









Dreamtimers


----------



## happycamper

Bringing this back up front.









Those who have had the front replaced any post replacement troubles?









We have an '05 25 RS-S Keystone is sending Dealer a new front for ours. We have a crease in the middle top portion about 10 to 12 inches in length and the side seams are bubbled.

Just wondering what to watch out for post replacement. This is really our only problem and ya can't help but worry the fix will create more problems.


----------



## camping479

JimWilson said:


> For those of you with the delamination (the "bubbles" you're seeing); how old are your units? Were they manufactured in Indiana? If so, they're most likely not the first signs of delam you're going to see...
> 
> A lot of the RV manufactures in Indiana were using lauan from one supplier. Another supplier came in and under cut them in price, so the RV manufacturers switched. Well, there was a reason company A was more expensive then company B. Along with using a slightly better grade of lauan, company A was putting hundreds of micro-perforations into their lauan sheets. During the vacuum bonding process for the walls these tiny pockets would allow any trapped air to be displaced into them. Company B wasn't doing this. Now, when the units get hot the air expands and with nowhere for it to go BOOM, out pops a bubble. There was also an issue with adhesives, but that wasn't as common as the lauan issue is.
> 
> Bottom line; if you have a unit that was manufactured with the "new" lauan you may see more and more of those bubble popping up. And the only real way of solving the problem is to have the wall replaced.
> [snapback]47685[/snapback]​





> Have they stopped using the cheap lauan and gone back to the proper stuff?Â And if so, does anyone know about when they switched back.Â


I had a puncture repaired on the front of ours 2 years ago and. The front fibreglass panel backer is not plywood but a very, very heavy paper backing so it's not a plywood issue, most likely a water or maybe a glue issue. I have a little delamination around a marker light that leaked, other than that, it's sound. For what it's worth, the body shop that repaired ours said replacement of the front panel would be much easier than repairing it.

Mike


----------



## OVTT

I discovered a small bubble two weeks ago during our PDI. Dealer will be replacing the entire front cap. I hope it looks factory when completed!


----------



## mrw3gr

My 25RSS has a date of 1/27/06 on the tag, man. in Ind. I put some pictures in my album of "bubbles" forming on the left side front near the hitch light. It looks like I'll be adding more since now I have some developing on the right side and
some that are now going vertically up through the red stripe on the front. I have yet to make the "maiden" voyage....kinda looks like I'm being the storage lot until dealer gets word from Keystone on what to do


----------



## Robsaunderseshore

We have a brand new Outback 25 RSS. When I was washing it tonight I noticed a large bubble about a foot high and four foot long on the lower half of the front panel under the hitch light. There is no sign of water damage but it looks like it has delaminated. It is soft. We`are taking a 10 day trip next week and I will get it back to the dealer ASAP after we return. This sounds like a common issue on Keystone products. Any sugestions?


----------



## TripletFam

My 04 26RS recently developed a large bubble on the front cap during our week long 120 temps. Does anyone have expierence dealing with Keystone with this out of warranty issue?

Dave


----------



## aplvlykat

Yes I have had an experiance dealing with Keystone on the bubble. As posted before all the dealer did was to take pictures. I have come to believe it was done to make me feel better. The second time I contacted them the dealer basically said there is no warrenty and that the only way they would replace it is out if goodwill. The other option the dealer gave me was to order a new one myself but it will be made of the same material and have them install it for around 1500 + dollars. I will not go into anything else but I went a different way and will never have to worry about the bubble again. Good luck with the warrenty and I hope keystone honors it one way or the other. Kirk


----------

